# Gun Control Works



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watch the video.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Repay But This Video Is Fantastic And Well Worth The Watch.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I Really Hate My Smart Phone Correcting My Type Even If I Spell It Wrong.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry to hijack the thread but. You can turn off "auto replacement" in android keyboard settings

I watched the video too. It makes you think.


----------

